# Nuffield prices?



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

I'm thinking of having a fet cycle at the Nuffield but can't find any costs anywhere?! How much is an fet cycle at the Nuffield? Do they do the scratch as well? 

Thanks, xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi, have you had treatment with the Nuffield, do they have your embies in storage? I have 4 in storage and plan to yous them , we had a successful icsi and as part of the treatment we paid for it included a FET too, so into the icsi plus FET cost £4550.


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Naddie,

No. Our two embryos are in London so we are planning to move them up here. I've looked online but there are no prices. I've emailed them so hopefully will hear soon. I've had fets at GCRM and the cost is £1050 plus drugs so I'm just looking to compare. 

Where is the Nuffield? 
Xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Oh I see, the Nuffield is in Glasgow, I am sure one of the girls that attended the Nuffield when I did back in 2012 told me it was about £500/£600 if it was natural and if it was medicated it was an extra 300. I was in there today, I should have asked, sorry   xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Naddie,

I hope that your appointment went well today. Thanks for that info. Where in Glasgow is the Nuffield? Xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening sugarpielaura, its kinda in the city, off great western road, are you familiar with the area? all went well today, start my tablets tomorrow, for 2 weeks, then back in for another scan. When are you thinking about starting your treatment? xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Naddie,

Thanks. Yeah,I know the west end well. I wasn't sure where it was. Do you find them good? Glad you've got started. I need to go back on the pill and thyroxine so hoping for feb. xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening  

I have nothing but praise for them, they have been great on a friendly and professional basis. Good luck


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Naddie,

That's great that you've had a good experience. They've not got back to me which is a bit disappointing. I'll probably just get them transferred to the GCRM now I think as I know what I'm doing and where I am with them. Xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Oh that is a shame, I am totally surprised about that   good luck with your treatment xxx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

It's £995 for medicated cycle and £850 I think for natural, best of luck xx


----------



## Irviker (Oct 4, 2012)

I had my first three cycles at the Nuffield and the team are absolutely amazing., they are slightly cheaper than germ. Definitely look into it. Highly recommended. Actually miss the great nurses chat there. Good luck


----------

